# Hunting Spots



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just wondering where i could try to find places to hunt rabbits around the oakland county area
thanks


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

A lot of people aren’t going to tell you spots. But I will help u with this. Start with the dnr website and look at the “where to hunt” link. Find state land near you. When you identify an area look at the cover type map and zone in on habitat hotspots. Then that should get you started. I don’t hunt Oakland county so that’s the most help I can give. Good luck.


----------



## jholtz27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in the Oakland county area and could show you some spots, I would prefer to join you rather than tell you the areas. If you are interested let me know.

Jon


----------

